# I was playing with the icon collection today...



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 10, 2007)

...and as much as it pains me to say this im not impressed by the quads at all...

they are just not what i had i mind... im sure some of you will like it though, just not up my alley

the lipsticks are very nice though..so is the packaging

its the shiny metal like the holiday lipstick sets were (tan lips, peach lips, etc.)

I have pic on my digi cam too but i cant find the cord so i guess you can live with these for now

the #223 in comparison to the #222
this is the softest brush i have ever felt in my life btw






i forget which palette this is but the orangey looking one is similar to samoa silk, the brown is like espresso, and the white looking one is actually a really pretty light yellow, kind of a subtle version of nylon
the purple is a taupey looking purple and im just so over those






this palette has a brown, almost like espresso again
the pink is a subtle version of pink freeze
the green is like prose and fancy or whatever it was called from a while ago and i dont remember what the color next to it looked like





ill post the real pictures later this week, including the lippies and swatches hopefully


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 10, 2007)

You know what that green looks like to me - it looks like "pickle"  - anyone else?  I guess its hard to say until we see it in person... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Thanks for the pics though!!


----------



## bruinshorty (Jan 10, 2007)

the quad was the only thing I was thinking about getting, but now I don't think I want it, lol. Thanks for saving me money


----------



## amoona (Jan 10, 2007)

Gotta see the quads in person and swatch them on myself ... but I totally want the #223 ... and the #222 haha. Is the #223 going to be LE?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 10, 2007)

I actually like the first quad, but that may be because I am closer to icon age myself than most folks on here. LOL


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 10, 2007)

*makes grabby hands at the #223*  Haha, I am such a brush whore.

At first glance, the quads don't do much for me, but I always say that and end up buying them anyway.  Le sigh.


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 10, 2007)

i like the quad with the green e/s actually!


----------



## geeko (Jan 10, 2007)

i like the green e/s too


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 10, 2007)

Whew!  What a relief!  I will be passing on the quads!  Just 1 lipstick and 1 lipglass for me.  More money for barbie!!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohh thanks so much for the pics!! It's such a relief that I don't want any of these quads!!

Now I'm left with all the other blushes and beauty powders!


----------



## MizzMAC (Jan 10, 2007)

I think I'll pass on the entire collection and just save my money for Barbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   The colors look too dark for me in the Icon collection.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 10, 2007)

oh good, I'm glad my decision to not buy the quads was confirmed!!  Thanks for the info!  Now I just need to hear a little more about the beauty powders...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 10, 2007)

I love the second quad. Definitely getting that.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 10, 2007)

o i forgot, the only beauty powder ive seen so far is yogamode and its really nice


----------



## TM26 (Jan 10, 2007)

I think I may pass on the quads to and save my money for the Barbie collection. I do think I may be getting that brush and beauty powder.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for those photos & information.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have lots of questions.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are the blushes matte or shimmer?  How about the Beauty Powders?
Do you know if this will be released tomorrow (Th, 1/11/07) at the Pro stores?


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 10, 2007)

the only blush i saw was smile and it was matte looking, i didnt swatch it though so i cant be sure
i have no idea about the pro stores, sorry


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Gotta see the quads in person and swatch them on myself ... but I totally want the #223 ... and the #222 haha. *Is the #223 going to be LE?*_

 

*Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 10, 2007)

the #222 is my favorite blending brush so i nearly peed myself when i saw the 223, but i dunno if its le or not


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_...and as much as it pains me to say this im not impressed by the quads at all...

they are just not what i had i mind... im sure some of you will like it though, just not up my alley

the lipsticks are very nice though..so is the packaging

its the shiny metal like the holiday lipstick sets were (tan lips, peach lips, etc.)

I have pic on my digi cam too but i cant find the cord so i guess you can live with these for now

the #223 in comparison to the #222
this is the softest brush i have ever felt in my life btw





i forget which palette this is but the orangey looking one is similar to samoa silk, the brown is like espresso, and the white looking one is actually a really pretty light yellow, kind of a subtle version of nylon
the purple is a taupey looking purple and im just so over those






this palette has a brown, almost like espresso again
the pink is a subtle version of pink freeze
the green is like prose and fancy or whatever it was called from a while ago and i dont remember what the color next to it looked like





ill post the real pictures later this week, including the lippies and swatches hopefully_

 
Thanks for being completely honest about this collection!  I can't always get to a counter to see everything 'up close' so your honesty is very much appreciated.  You ROCK!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 10, 2007)

The brushes are nice.  I will probably get them, as I am a big fan of the 168 and 222, so backups are good. 

As far as the quads, I guess I will wait and see.  I love Fake and am glad to see that in one of them.  I was surprised that Aria is in one of them.  That didn't sell well.  

LS and LGs I am going to try and convince my MA to take my B2Ms for despite the special packaging.  

I would like the Beauty Powders.  Other than that...I guess I shall wait and see


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

i havent officaily played with the colors cuase we havent made the testers, but ive glanced at them real close and i actually love the quads, they are versatile to me. The lipsticks are amazing (roleplay and screenqueen come to mind). yogamode is a must have, smile blush...eh i think thier is too much we have similar to it. The 223 is the crease brush i have dreamed about!, the lipglasses are to die for! Oh and the sultress lashes are really nice! they are kinda like the number 10 lashes from the pro store except they have black and brown hairs.


----------



## stars926 (Jan 10, 2007)

I think i may rule out the quads too...can't wait to hear more about the beauty powders though


----------



## amethyst_star (Jan 10, 2007)

The quads don't look too exciting, and why does MAC always put a dark brown and dark plum in most of their LE quads. I find these colours boring but i guess they figure you will use it as an eyeliner shade??


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 10, 2007)

That 223 looks devine!!!!   Thanks sooo much for the pics!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you!!! I can't wait for this collection!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow that stuff looks BOOOORING--thanks!! I will go for a couple cremestick liners and maybe some new face care. Blah!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I guess I am saving my money for Mac loves Barbie.  I am sure once I see the ICON collection I will get something.  At least I won't go overboard like usual.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 10, 2007)

i didnt mean to turn you all off to it before you even saw it in store, but i personally didn't LOVE it as much as i thought i would since i have dupes of almost all of them

you should all still go and check it out, im sure it the quads would look great on alot of you, especially if you dont have alot of the similar shadows

anyway like i said the lip stuff is all real pretty


----------



## lsperry (Jan 10, 2007)

I love your honesty SARAHluvsMac. You bring down the hype a notch and tell it like it is. I agree, I'm going to go see the collection before making up my mind. I don't have the huge collection some may have, so I'll keep an open mind about what I consider "new" colors.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amethyst_star* 

 
_The quads don't look too exciting, and why does MAC always put a dark brown and dark plum in most of their LE quads. I find these colours boring but i guess they figure you will use it as an eyeliner shade??_

 
You could actually use them to darken the outer V a little, I guess.  The light yellow reminds me of Spring Up in the picture, the lighter brown in the second pic reminds me of Cork.  I look foward to seeing them in person.

I just hope some of the face products are not shimmery.  My gawd I am over glitter.


----------



## amoona (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_i didnt mean to turn you all off to it before you even saw it in store, but i personally didn't LOVE it as much as i thought i would since i have dupes of almost all of them

you should all still go and check it out, im sure it the quads would look great on alot of you, especially if you dont have alot of the similar shadows

anyway like i said the lip stuff is all real pretty_

 
Aw you're too sweet. I'm totally going to check out the stuff in person tomorrow though, I actually like the second quad but I'm not sure how it'll show up on me so I have learned to start trying on the testers before I go home with stuff. I know I'm for sure going to get the #223 brush, especially after seeing it next to the #222. It seems like everytime I try to buy the #222 it's never in stock so maybe it's a sign that I've been waiting for this one hehe. 

Thanks for all your input, especially your pics!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 10, 2007)

i want that brush!

thanks for posting!


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 10, 2007)

well, being one of those "older" women with colouring identical to Raquel's...  i'm still planning to drop about $100 Cdn on this collection based on what i can see in the pics.

that Barbie stuff will do NOTHING for me!

so please, pass it by so there's more for me!!!






thank you!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 11, 2007)

MAC Pro in NYC didn't receive the entire collection today, so they are not displaying it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was told that if I know what I want, I can purchase it, if they have it.


I saw a few of the items, the packaging for this collection is beautiful, Unfortunately they didn’t get the items I wanted (except for the Raquel l/g).


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm all over the lip stuff!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I'm all over the lip stuff!_

 

Have you seen it or are you just going by the descriptions? I'm anxious to see what the plum l/s looks like!


----------



## peaudane (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm disappointed in the purple in the quad. I was hoping for a deeper colour. I'll still be checking out the quad though. It might still be a nice combo of colours.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_well, being one of those "older" women with colouring identical to Raquel's... i'm still planning to drop about $100 Cdn on this collection based on what i can see in the pics.







thank you!!!!!_

 
Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Except I will also be buying from the Barbie collection, even if I don't wear it; I love Barbie.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jan 17, 2007)

how do you like the 169? Is it soft? or is it kind of scratchy?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 17, 2007)

Who saw the peachy Pro Longwear Lustre?

I'd like to know if it's similar to Luv-4-Ever or lighter?


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 

 
_how do you like the 169? Is it soft? or is it kind of scratchy?_

 
its AMAZINGLY SOFT 

i totally need both of the brushes just cuz im a brush freak, its very nice for contouring 

maybe i can get those chiseled cheekbones raquel is sporting on the display


----------



## f1rewater (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_its AMAZINGLY SOFT 

i totally need both of the brushes just cuz im a brush freak, its very nice for contouring 

maybe i can get those chiseled cheekbones raquel is sporting on the display_

 

I don't have the 168 or the 222 but i have been meaning to get them. Should i indulge in the 169 and 223 instead?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 18, 2007)

It annoys me that there is always one or two shadows in the premade quads that I just won't ever use!  Sometimes it's worth it but sometimes it's not.  I have to check these out in person before I spend too much on this.  Barbie is coming!!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 18, 2007)

i went to check it out today and i have to say this is the first collection that i won't be buying anything from....none of the colors would suit me and i was really disappointed with the quad. but i really like the packaging and i was trying to justify buying something just for that reason but just couldn't.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f1rewater* 

 
_I don't have the 168 or the 222 but i have been meaning to get them. Should i indulge in the 169 and 223 instead?_

 

i've only touched testers, never actually used them with product so i couldnt tell you


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 19, 2007)

Love Racquel as an Icon, love the packaging, but I am disappointed with the colors in this collection.  I was hoping that the colors would be wearable for day/consertative atmospheres but for the exception of the e/s quads, the lip stuff was too frosty and the blushes too bright & dark.  I had expected to spend about $150 on this collection, but I only purchased
Ø Tiger Tiger l/s
*Ø **Sultress Eyes quad*
Ø Peaceful Beauty Powder


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 19, 2007)

i had gone in expecting to spend about that much too, Z.  and, in the end, came away with only the Amazon eyes quad and Roleplay lippie.

Roleplay is similar in colour to VGV, VGVI and Entwined.

i was planning to get Screen Queen, but to be brutally honest, that colour is sooooooo pale, i can't see it showing up on anyone's mouth unless they are paler than me (NC 15) with no natural pigment in their lips.

Raquel lipglass was the only one of those i was planning to get, but i already have Pink Lemonade, Lychee Luxe, Pink Grapefruit and Tartlette and it's in that colour group.

i won't wear the beauty powders, i have more false eyelashes than i'll ever need, i only buy brushes at the art-supply store....

i may reconsider my decision to pass up Goddess blush, because it does go on so sheerly, but that's about it!

however, i am THRILLED with the Amazon quad!

hope this helps someone considering a purchase!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_i had gone in expecting to spend about that much too, Z. and, in the end, came away with only the Amazon eyes quad and Roleplay lippie.

i may reconsider my decision to pass up Goddess blush, because it does go on so sheerly, but that's about it!

however, i am THRILLED with the Amazon quad!

hope this helps someone considering a purchase!




_

 
I’m a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but the letter/number people use is from their foundation color, if yes, mine is C3.

I really wanted Goddess, but that color looked like bright hot pink on me; on my MU who is like Naomi Campbell, it turned magenta when she used her fingers to rub it in.

I’m gonna have to go back & try on that Amazon quad.


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 19, 2007)

the purple shade (Roustabour) is the best red-purple i've ever tried.  you know how so many red-purples make you look like you've been crying?  this one isn't doing that!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 19, 2007)

That's good to know about Roustabout. Maybe I'll still consider the Amazon quad if it's still in-store when (and if) I go to look at Barbie. I ordered Icon online as I'm an hour and a half away from my nearest counter or store and don't get there very often.


----------



## archangeli (Jan 19, 2007)

Are the new brushes full-length handled or are the short like the Diana Ross ones? 

No one has posted a full photo of the brushes yet, just their heads


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *archangeli* 

 
_Are the new brushes full-length handled or are the short like the Diana Ross ones? 

No one has posted a full photo of the brushes yet, just their heads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The brushes are full size.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 19, 2007)

I love the lipstick case and blush packagin.. is it new. It looks really sleek. Was the Danse collection like that too?


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 20, 2007)

Danse was regular packaging, the lip set packaging for formal black was the same though, sans the tiger print


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 20, 2007)

Are the brushes worth getting?  Do they function much differently from their permanent cousins (168 & 222)?  If not, I'll pass and save for Barbie...


----------



## styrch (Jan 20, 2007)

My thought on it was that if the brushes were really vital to have they'd be in the perminant collection. 

*shrug* They are "tools" - I have a different thought about LE shades of makeup.


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 20, 2007)

^ Good point, styrch.  Thanks!


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 21, 2007)

i was able to do a fairly passable re-creation of the ScreenQueen lip look using Test Pattern liner (long-ago discontinued) all over the lips, Bare Venus carefully painted on, and Tartlette lip glass.


----------

